# Fremont Res?



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any updates on estimated completion date? Also, is there a timeline in place for removal of the dam if the res holds water?

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I was also curious about this, have they even began taking out the ballville dam yet?


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

As far as I know they are still in litigation for payment to H.M. Miller for the sum of 2 million + or - and have not paid the 2 million + or - for the Heavy Duty liner installed. They were saying that they had an non-Authorized person that signed the contract for the said project.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I know they are doing a lot of work to build the reservoir but I don't think it's near completion yet. They won't take the dam out until they are finished and the city water supply is completely changed over. I don't know how long all that takes but I wouldn't be surprised if it took another year.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.thenews-messenger.com/ar...3/City-continues-reservoir-work-amid-lawsuits


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im kinda sad to see the dam be removed since I just now found it as a place to fish , I wish I would have known about it years ago. For all the talk about how the removal of the dam will benefit migrating fish , I dont see how except to let them go a couple more miles upstream to the next dam , and since most of it runs through private property I dont see how it helps the fishing in the river that much either. The overall health of the river should be improved though and thats a benefit. Oh well it is what it is , maybe I will get to the dam a few more times before its gone.


----------



## whitefishbay43 (Jul 16, 2011)

As broke as Fremont is at the moment i wouldnt expect the dam to be taking out for years..


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I would agree with whitefishbay43 ---- I'm thinking you will have a few more years of fishin' Yonder. Just keep on, keeping on.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought the state would be paying for the dam removal. I honestly am not sure, but I thought I had read that a while ago.

I really don't know for sure how much more access it will allow us, but if it helps the walleye to spawn then tear that baby down!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Northern Reb said:


> I thought the state would be paying for the dam removal. I honestly am not sure, but I thought I had read that a while ago.
> 
> I really don't know for sure how much more access it will allow us, but if it helps the walleye to spawn then tear that baby down!




I read claims that taking the dam down will improve walleye spawning but from what I can see there is another dam upstream with only one decent feeder creek before the dam. Its hard to see much improvement in spawning , of course there may be something Im not taking into account. A couple more miles of river dont seem like much of a gain but what do I know. I guess a little more fishing access is a good thing. Hopefully the others are right and it will be some time before that dam comes out.


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Removing the dam will open roughly 15 miles of river to migratory fish. That's a whole lot of gravel deposits and riffles for depositing eggs.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

sander said:


> Removing the dam will open roughly 15 miles of river to migratory fish. That's a whole lot of gravel deposits and riffles for depositing eggs.



I was thinking there was a dam near wolf creek park but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Next dam is all the way upstream in Tiffin............ Tinkers Dam / Pioneer Mill. There are some areas around Old Fort and Fort Seneca that i could see being ideal spawning grounds. There is a nature preserve with river access in that area too.

I have heard mixed things about the removal of Ballville dam about if it was actually going to be removed or not. Was told by an individual from one of the businesses involved that there was going to be research study done before it would be given the OK by the state. Have also heard that if it did come down, it would be in stages to spread out the silt that has built up above the dam.

I have an OLD picture that shows a stringer of walleye that i was told was taken inside the city limits of Tiffin. Would have been back before the Fremont dam was built. I would be happy to see it go - next they need to take down Tinkers dam before it goes on its own.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

If I remember correctly there is also public fishing access at wolf creek. I've never fished there myself, but I know there is a good size public wildlife area and I would guess that would mean river access.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

While I have not fished the dam area in the last few yrs it was a nice spot to go & relax. You never knew what you would catch. But!

They removed (or at least raised the river bottom below it) a dam from Highland Park in Swan Creek a couple yrs ago to allow more areas for fish to go upriver (upcreek?). Maybe more do but it eliminated a nice hole in the inner city of Toledo to fish. I went there every once in a while with my son to try for white bass or whatnot. It now is off my list of fishing sities with the hole eliminated. So there are possibe pitfalls in some dam removals.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I just saw an article in the Fremont rag saying that the res could be filled with water by the end of the yr. The city has an agreement to allow public fishing with the ODNR.

I'm hopeful that is a step in the right direction for dam removal.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

From what I've heard the res. may be moved to another location. Can't afford to do the work to that location. The farmer told them that place wouldn't hold water. After farming it for 40yrs I guess they should have listened...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah those guys really dropped the ball on that deal. Unbelievable.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Was over checking out the reservoir this morning. This is going to be a great place to fish, if it will hold water. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=sandusky+river&ie=UTF-8&ei=VM6rUJvBD6PU0gHEt4CICw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry to get off subject.. But I had some bang up awesome days at swan creek this past spring even caught a handfull of pike and some nice bass.. I thought it created some deeper water and better fish habitat


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Capt. Crude said:


> Sorry to get off subject.. But I had some bang up awesome days at swan creek this past spring even caught a handfull of pike and some nice bass.. I thought it created some deeper water and better fish habitat


Above or below the old dam at Highland. Believe the one on the Anderson property is still there but it did have a gap in it for fish to get thru.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah at Highland.. Ghetto fishin


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> From what I've heard the res. may be moved to another location. Can't afford to do the work to that location. The farmer told them that place wouldn't hold water. After farming it for 40yrs I guess they should have listened...


Go down to Buckland Ave. or River Road and take a look - the reservoir is built and in place. Moving it now would be like moving Arizona's Meteor Crater. I live 1/2 mile from the Fremont Reservoir; an engineer friend tells me that as soon as ODNR gives approval, filling will begin. At this point it looks like other locations are out of the picture.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

sander said:


> Go down to Buckland Ave. or River Road and take a look - the reservoir is built and in place. Moving it now would be like moving Arizona's Meteor Crater. I live 1/2 mile from the Fremont Reservoir; an engineer friend tells me that as soon as ODNR gives approval, filling will begin. At this point it looks like other locations are out of the picture.


Have they started filling it yet?


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

fisherboy said:


> They removed (or at least raised the river bottom below it) a dam from Highland Park in Swan Creek a couple yrs ago to allow more areas for fish to go upriver (upcreek?). Maybe more do but it eliminated a nice hole in the inner city of Toledo to fish. I went there every once in a while with my son to try for white bass or whatnot. It now is off my list of fishing sities with the hole eliminated. So there are possibe pitfalls in some dam removals.


Sorry to get off subject;

I caught a walleye from there this spring! Just on the other side of South St. above where the damn used to be. Caught some huge WB too! #2 Mepps aglia. It may remove 1 hole, but it opens up a whole new world to the migratory fish. Get rid of as many old dams as possible!


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Northern Reb said:


> Have they started filling it yet?


Not yet - just some accumulated rainwater.


----------

